# Chatsworth house.



## Capt Lightning (Dec 12, 2018)

Just back from visiting our daughters who live in England and  were treated to a visit to 'Christmas at Chatsworth house'.  This is one of the stately homes of England and at Christmas it is decorated with a an amazing array of exhibits.  This year the theme was "Childrens' stories".  Sorry my pics aren't up to OY's , but I've got a fairly simple 'point & click' camera.

Anyway.....  1.  A roaring dragon in the entrance hall greets the guests.



2. Charlotte's Web



3.  Cinderella's coach - transformed from a pumpkin.



4.  Inside James's giant peach


----------



## -Oy- (Dec 12, 2018)

Interesting stuff!

Any pix of the building itself?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice photos Capt, thanks for sharing!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 12, 2018)

So pretty.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 13, 2018)

-Oy- said:


> Interesting stuff!
> 
> Any pix of the building itself?



Sorry, no.  The weather was absolutely awful and we didn't get any walking round the grounds.   From what I saw, it looked very 'square' and not as architecturally interesting as other big houses.   However, here is a pic that I found on the web - obviously taken in summer.


----------

